# First Brisket on my new Old Country Wrangler Smoker



## pthefree (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, I've had my OC smoker for about four days now. I seasoned it the first two days and practiced temperature control. Boy was I having trouble maintaining a constant temp. After the second day playing with it, I thought I made a mistake buying it. 

    But, I got on SMF and snooped around until I came across the Stick Burning 101 thread. Then I found Mdavis735 who has another OC model. He told me to start with a half chimney of coals and then throw two sticks on the fire. This was very helpful. I also read in one of the many threads on SMF that another way to achieve a nice even temp on the grate is to fold a big piece of foil in half and deflect the heat upward coming from underneath the baffle. Boy does this help keep the temp where the meat is. 













20130120_060325.jpg



__ pthefree
__ Jan 20, 2013






Then I got the fire started in the FB and let the logs burn down into some decent coals and shut the FB door with the intake open halfway. 













20130120_060407.jpg



__ pthefree
__ Jan 20, 2013






    Once I shut the FB door it took about 20 minutes to bring the cooking chamber to about 225-230 range. By this time I had TBS. Thank God for the aforementioned threads, because I was able to achieve all this in a little under an hour on my fourth day of owning my new toy. 

    Now it was time to grab my 7lb packer brisket. I rubbed it down the previous day with:

Kosher Salt

Coarse Black Pepper

Ancho Chili Powder

Garlic Granules

Onion Granules

Mustard Powder

Cumin

A Small Amount of White Sugar

    This is what it looked like, also It was pretty damn early so I needed coffee













20130120_055732.jpg



__ pthefree
__ Jan 20, 2013


















20130120_063711.jpg



__ pthefree
__ Jan 20, 2013






The Brisket went on at 6:37. I have been preheating some post oak and hickory stick on top of the fire box and throw one on when the temp dips to around 225. I like to smoke brisket at 250. This cooker is doing really well in terms of keeping a temp range of 230-260. I have gone outside a few times and had to play with the fire a bit, but so far so good. I will wrap the brisket at IT of 160-170 depending on the color. I will update this thread as I go along.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2013)

looks like your doing great. it just takes a little bit of playing with it. to find out what your pit likes. i'm glad to see you in the dep end of the pool. a brisket for your first smoke. i bet it will be soooooooooooo gooooooood.

happy smoken,

david


----------



## coreystang (May 9, 2013)

I know it's been a while for this thread. But any updates on how it turned out? I bought the same smoker a few days ago. I need to season it this weekend.


----------



## pthefree (May 9, 2013)

It turned out really good. It was a pain to figure out how to maintain a temp using only wood. It was my first cook on the pit. I really like the pit. Learn to control the temps and you'll have outstanding food.


----------



## buttburner (May 9, 2013)

I have an OK Joe which I think is similar to your pit.

After much trial and error the fire method that works best for me is

Open the firebox lid and door, and smoke chamber

 lay out a layer and a little more of natural briqs (not KBB, I use Stubbs, Trader Joes or K Comp) on the fire grate. the reason I use briqs and not lump is just because lasts longer for a nice coal base

Light about a chimney or so of lump (can use briqs also) once its going pour it on.

Then take 2 splits and lay them on that

get the fire roaring good. Give it 1/2 hr or so. Close up the smoke chamber. If the fire needs more splits, add another

Once thats going good again close the lid, leave the side door open

make sure you still have a flame going, let that go then close the door, all dampers wide open. Keep peeking to make sure you maintain a flame (very important)

Wait for the temp to come up, monitor the wood. I know its time to add another stick when I can take my pit shovel and tap the burning log and it falls apart. A this point I usually start slowly closing the intake damper off to get my temp where I want it. I close it by 1/2s, first 1/2, then 1/2 of that, etc. Just be careful

Should be close to cook temp by now. At this point I add a stick every 45 mins or so, once the coal bed starts to disappear I will add a handful or so of briqs 

I lay a stick on the firebox to keep it warm, sometimes I will put one in the firebox at the end away from the fire to get it hot. You want it to burst into flames when you toss it on. If it does not, leave the box lid open until it does, only takes a minute or so

One thing I found that helps is to keep a log of what you do to the fire. Everytime you do something write it down. It will give you a good handle on things quicker.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

I am well plesaed that my Stickburning Pirmer helped your problem. Now I have another good suggestion...

Be Vigalent in your heat control (as much as you can ,extenuating factors do show up ,but a short spike will not hrut your Brisket.) Also ,gather up all your Patience , this willbe need during the "stall".This could last fron 1 to 3hrs or so , and when it comes ,please do not up the heat, it's not going to help and , will charr too much(burn). A good Bark is good , but burned Meat is a heartbreaker.

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## themule69 (May 29, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I am well plesaed that my Stickburning Pirmer helped your problem. Now I have another good suggestion...
> 
> Be Vigalent in your heat control (as much as you can ,extenuating factors do show up ,but a short spike will not hrut your Brisket.) Also ,gather up all your Patience , this willbe need during the "stall".This could last fron 1 to 3hrs or so , and when it comes ,please do not up the heat, it's not going to help and , will charr too much(burn). A good Bark is good , but burned Meat is a heartbreaker.
> 
> Have fun and as always . . .


WOW 4500 post!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 you need a MES so you can slow down. it will work on auto pilot.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## cwalk (May 29, 2013)

I have just purchased an old country pecos and love it. Definitly à stick burner. I got it thnkn i needed à bigger cooker. Well after this last weekend ill need a bigger cooker inthe next few years. I said itll be awhile before i wanna do some cooking after last week but im off tomorrow and thnkn wht i wanna cook. Dang im hooked


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 5, 2013)

Pthefree said:


> It turned out really good. It was a pain to figure out how to maintain a temp using only wood. It was my first cook on the pit. I really like the pit. Learn to control the temps and you'll have outstanding food.


Great review...thanks for the tips.  It must've been a really good brisket, as we never got to see the after-pics.  Just ordered me an Old Country Wrangler...can't wait to give it a whirl.  Been smoking meat for years, but never on an offset, so maybe I'm growing up.


----------

